# Wall 4 cylinder 50cc distributor question



## Matterest (Dec 11, 2012)

I recently purchased a wall  inline 4 cylinder it was mostly built but the water pump was missing and 1 valve was leaking.
My question is how is the distributor mounted so it doesn't spin and how do I wire it?
Thanks,
Matt


----------



## aonemarine (Dec 11, 2012)

I'll check the drawings when I get home.


----------



## aonemarine (Dec 11, 2012)

there should be a bracket bolted to the head and the timing lever has a bolt thru it that pinches it to the bracket. I cant find my construction note but im pretty sure the fireing order was 1342. Hope this helps....


----------



## Matterest (Dec 12, 2012)

Thank you  for the info could you post a picture of the bracket please?


----------



## aonemarine (Dec 12, 2012)

I cant, my scanner is broken.  You should order yourself a set frome coles power models, you will need them im sure.


----------



## Matterest (Dec 12, 2012)

Good point

I didn't know they still had them


----------



## Matterest (Dec 14, 2012)

What type of oil would you suggest for the crankcase?


----------



## Capt,n John (Sep 17, 2013)

I have a Wall 50cc engine. I use Klotz 200 oil in the crankcase. My thinking it has good body and if any by-passes the rings it will not form carbon. That is my findings ob e Model engines I own.   I will post a photo of my engine.

Thanks   Capt,n


----------



## Capt,n John (Sep 17, 2013)

This is a wire diagram for the ignition.  The resistor is a 100 ohm from Radio shack, Transistor from same place.


----------



## Capt,n John (Sep 17, 2013)

I just went out in the garage & took a photo of the engine.  You can see how everything hooks up.  I use a 3 cell Nicad battery pac I made and just the condensor/points....no resistor or transistor. A Model electric coil.  It works great.  Coleman camp fuel seems to be the best fuel or Ozark camp fuel


----------



## Capt,n John (Sep 17, 2013)

Wall engine with radiator.


----------



## Capt,n John (Sep 30, 2013)

The Wall 50cc 4 cylinder engine has a lot more power than you may think. There is a video showing how fast it will make a RC boat go.  I was quite surprised how fast the boat went!!!!


----------



## Capt,n John (Nov 23, 2013)

I plan to make a video of my Elmer Wall engine running.   I will post a link too YouTube for viewing. Best Regards   Capt,n


----------



## Matterest (Nov 25, 2013)

cool!!! did you make the radiator? thanks for all the help and pictures.


----------



## Capt,n John (Dec 2, 2013)

Here is a cross section of how a Wall 4 cylinder engine looks like inside. It seems to have a different crank shaft & distributor than I engine I have.


----------



## Capt,n John (Dec 2, 2013)

The cross section does not show a full circle throw on the crankshaft like my engine has?  Anyone have any data/answers on that?  Thanks.


----------



## Capt,n John (Dec 2, 2013)

Here are 2 more photos of the side of engine..


----------



## Matterest (Dec 3, 2013)

Capt said:


> The cross section does not show a full circle throw on the crankshaft like my engine has?  Anyone have any data/answers on that?  Thanks.



What is the purpose of those two holes? Are the required for it to run?


----------



## Capt,n John (Dec 3, 2013)

The 2 holes are for inspection inside engine & too add oil.


----------



## Capt,n John (Mar 27, 2014)

Here is a link to the Video my Elmer Wall 4 cylinder engine running. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tIJkK9xCtZY


----------



## Capt,n John (Mar 27, 2014)

Another link to video my Elmer Wall engine running. Thanks for watching.



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ez2CxPSLimM


----------



## Matterest (Apr 25, 2014)

ok so today i found a hole(casting deformation) which runs from the intake to the exhaust. do you think this will effect its running? i finally  got around to ordering a set of plans!!!!!


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Apr 26, 2014)

Matterest said:


> ok so today i found a hole(casting deformation) which runs from the intake to the exhaust. do you think this will effect its running? i finally  got around to ordering a set of plans!!!!!





Sounds like it will. Can you post pictures of the defect. I'm sure there is a solution.


----------



## Matterest (Apr 26, 2014)

Ugh you mean I have to take he head off again  ok here ya go


----------



## Matterest (Apr 26, 2014)

i am attempting to plug the hole/s with jb weld but im doubtful it will withstand the heat. what else would you suggest?
thanks,
matt


----------



## H. K. Barrows (Apr 26, 2014)

Maiierst. I have Wall 4 that I run a 5' R/C boat that had the same problem. I cleaned it out then took a 1/16 dia. punch and packed teflon tape in, That is tapped it in This was 56 yrs. ago. I have  run this boat yr. after yr. Capt,n John has seen a video of it runnig. I have made a number of the 4,s. Casting from Wall Labs,Coles models,when the Cole family still owned the com. It seemed to happen on the number 1 cyl, do to the fact it always looked like that was a vent end and sand would find way to that corner of the pore. Teflon tape was quite new back then, one of my friends gave a roll of it told me what thay used it for, a hole new world.


----------



## Matterest (Apr 26, 2014)

Ok thanks, how did you hold the Teflon in? Have you ever had to replace it?
Thanks, matt


----------



## H. K. Barrows (Apr 27, 2014)

Good morning Matterest: I'm sorry I did't go into a little more detail. What I use for a punch is 1/16 dia music wire with a flat end, then lightly tap and pack the teflon in until it is tight. I've had to do this a number of times with these casting always in the same ex. port some time the intake port as well. About 6 yrs. ago I thought I needed do a ring job all was ok, but I it defintly needed a valve job, I was curious to see if the packing was ok, looked good to me. still runnig the boat and engine as I always have very hard. I guess just dumb luck. Regards Red


----------



## Matterest (Apr 29, 2014)

anyone have any experience with model t buzz coils on this engine? have every thing hooked up right i think, but the buzzerthingie wont stop buzzering!


----------



## Capt,n John (Jun 10, 2014)

The distributor will not turn on its own if you add a rod from throttle lever to the lever on the distributor. It will advance the spark as you open the throttle. That seems to work real nice on my engine.  Capt,n  John


----------



## Capt,n John (Jun 10, 2014)

It is supposed to buz when electric is applied to it.  The Hi voltage goes out of buz coil to the center post of the distributor, then jumps off the rotor to the 4 posts inside the distributer that will cause spark to each plug.   Not the best ignition to use on the Wall engine.   Capt,n


----------



## Capt,n John (Sep 21, 2014)

Matterest said:


> i am attempting to plug the hole/s with jb weld but im doubtful it will withstand the heat. what else would you suggest?
> thanks,
> matt


 
There is some aluminum rod you can get & it is melted in place using a map gas torch. You can weld aluminum cans together & make many repairs on aluminum with it. Harbor freight may have it. Good luck. Capt,n


----------



## gmac (Sep 22, 2014)

like this?

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zu-VZ5K79pY[/ame]

Cheers Garry


----------



## Capt,n John (Apr 9, 2015)

I am working on a Holt 4 cylinder engine now. About 75% done. Is there any postings on the Holt engine?  I may start a thread about them. Thanks, John


----------



## Matterest (Jun 27, 2015)

I was just think about this wall engine today, my engine Is very stiff. I tried turning it over in my lathe to losses it up, but it didn't help is there a way to "accelerate brake in"


----------



## Matterest (Jul 4, 2015)

I think i may have figured it out the first cylinder is not getting spark. I think if I remake the part of the distributor that makes contact and rotates It should help.


----------



## Capt,n John (Jul 5, 2015)

If you can take a couple of photos & post them, we could help out much faster. Did you find out why the engine turns over hard?  Is the compression to high or tight pistons or bearings?   Capt,n  John


----------



## Matterest (Jul 5, 2015)

I think it was a gasket I had made was pressing on the timing gears when I removed that it was loose


----------



## Matterest (Jul 5, 2015)

I will take some more pictures monday 

View attachment 1436106709598.jpg


View attachment 1436106724604.jpg


----------



## Matterest (Jul 5, 2015)

Would it help if I posted a video if it turning over


----------



## Capt,n John (Jul 6, 2015)

Yes a video would help with good sound. May want 2 videos...one with spark plugs in place & another them out.    Maybe one video if you can remove spark plugs fast.  Best Regards   John


----------



## Matterest (Jul 6, 2015)

Capt said:


> Yes a video would help with good sound. May want 2 videos...one with spark plugs in place & another them out.    Maybe one video if you can remove spark plugs fast.  Best Regards   John


i made some adjustments to the distributor and all the cylinders are getting spark, it will now pop but cylinder  1 and 4 seem to be sucking air in the exhaust not the intake. i will try to get a video of this in a few.  i was turning it over so much the distributor gear loosened  :wall:


----------



## Matterest (Jul 6, 2015)

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NMvkv-o3H9A[/ame]
here is the video its not the best


----------



## Capt,n John (Jul 6, 2015)

I watched the video. Maybe the cam is out of time.  Did you check the valve clearance also & take the plugs out. Turn engine again and place a thumb or finger over each sparkplug hole to see if compression is about the same. Use good fresh camp stove fuel & make sure the oil level is to the top oil hole on side of the crankcase. When turned over by hand you  should feel compression on all 4 cylinders. More tomorrow....John


----------



## Capt,n John (Jul 8, 2015)

Matterest....where did you go?  Any results yet?   Thanks,


----------



## Matterest (Jul 8, 2015)

No where I need to file a flat on the distributor shaft for the little gear it keeps on slipping and I need to get a new set screw for said gear


----------



## Matterest (Jul 8, 2015)

But all cylinder s do have compression


----------



## Capt,n John (Jul 8, 2015)

That is good....keep us up to date.   Thanks


----------



## CarlosV8 (Jul 20, 2015)

Matterest said:


> But all cylinder s do have compression



How do you check the compression on these engines?


----------



## aonemarine (Jul 21, 2015)

what is the direction of rotation on a wall engine, I thought it was clockwise ?


----------



## Matterest (Jul 21, 2015)

Idk mine fires both ways in different cylinders


----------

